# 08 vs 07 Altima S Sedan



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm shopping for a new/ used Nissan Altima. I have been doing some searches on the body styles and new features on the 08 vs the 07 but couldn't find anything really. Can anyone point me to a site that would tell me the new features (other than the start button) on the 08 vs the 07? If it's pretty much the same, I'd rather buy an 07 for a better price. What do you think?


----------



## armystrong (May 24, 2008)

well you can always find a good 08 with a good price i just bought mine for 18950 with the 07-08 all i could find on it was that 08 is when the coup came out and that is it sorry dude keep on looking maby you can show me what is different


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks. I went ahead and purchaed an 08 2.5S coupe. I found out there really isnt any cosmetic changes however they did tweak the engine a bit (mostly for noise issues) on the 07 vs 08.


----------



## Brandon6127 (Aug 6, 2008)

*difference*

The only difference between an 07 and 08 is that on the 08 models ABS is standard where the 07's it is an option.


----------

